
Amazon in Talks to Buy AMC Theaters - rmason
https://www.fool.com/investing/2020/05/11/report-amazoncom-in-talks-to-buy-amc-theaters.aspx
======
def8cefe
Other sources say it's AMC Networks and Daily Mail got it wrong.

[https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/amc-tv-company-stock-
pop...](https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/amc-tv-company-stock-
pops-210603748.html)

------
jengakujenga
Once I was turned away from entering into the Amazon physical bookstore 15
minutes before closing. I thought OK, I’d just go to Barns & Noble. The
problem is Amazon the company is not like Barns & Noble.

I’m afraid of the ever real chance that one day, for somethings, the only
convenient place to shop is an Amazon store and they have the power to turn
people away and we won’t be able to get the stuff we want or need elsewhere.

On a related note, it’s depressing to be in a Whole Foods with Amazon Flex.
Seeing another person like me, carrying their daughter and shopping for
another family, hurrying from one aisle to another, makes me not very hopeful
for the world where Amazon takes its Amazon-ness to its logical end.

~~~
kgin
Certainly monopolies are something to fight against.

I'm not sure the examples are Amazon specific though. If Amazon disappeared
tomorrow, stores would still have closing times and grocery delivery would
still exist.

------
haunter
Since when is Daily Mail a reputable source?

------
patagurbon
Seems like Amazon is getting dangerously close to the Buy n Save (or whatever)
corporation from Wall-E. The problem is no individual acquisition is suspect
or bad for consumers.

~~~
wmeredith
It was Buy ‘N’ Large and the creators of Wall-E said they modeled the brand
after Costco. Not that it doesn’t apply to Amazon. Maybe even better.

------
rdtwo
They would make great warehouses

~~~
aSplash0fDerp
Yeah, that and all of the defunct malls would field a good distribution
channel in dense areas.

I don`t personally shop on the popular Chinese aggregate retail sites, but
consumers going direct to the manufacturer may become a phenomenon here in the
States as retail goes thru its next cycle.

Amazon giving customers a reason to let them broker every transaction for a
fee has worked well up to now, but ordering direct has taken off with farm-to-
door sales during the shelter in place orders. Whats next?

I haven`t switched gears after reading this article yesterday, but cutting out
the middle-corporation/man for larger retail purchases to capture additional
saving is the level of loyalty Amazon is working with.

[https://jalopnik.com/this-is-how-much-buying-the-cheapest-
ne...](https://jalopnik.com/this-is-how-much-buying-the-cheapest-new-car-in-
the-wor-1843396488)

------
vennom
Getting A list as part of a prime membership could be an awesome perk.

------
blankface
two months of next to $0 revenue

------
manishsharan
How about we have the governments break up Amazon instead ? I do not like the
idea of one conglomerate (is this a congolomerate?) having influence on so
many areas of my life.

~~~
nojito
Break it up for what exactly?

~~~
pcdoodle
I bet they'll totally be onboard for screening a movie that depicts a large
corporations doing evil things.

~~~
triyambakam
Just replying here since your other comment is dead - thanks for linking the
Corbett report. You might be interested in
[https://coronacircus.com/](https://coronacircus.com/)

~~~
pcdoodle
Thank you! Is the censorship that bad here? I thought people wanted access to
both sides of the story.

~~~
calmworm
Both sides? Would you mind naming the two sides for us?

~~~
pcdoodle
Brain on / Brain off.

~~~
calmworm
Nonsense and not productive in any way.

